# Check Engine: P0440 and P1448



## Amin (Dec 17, 2003)

Hi all,

My first post, hopefully I can get some usefull info. I have done some search but found nothing. 
in a friend's 98 Maxima the Check Engine has come on for a while. 

Checked it and here are the codes: P0440 and P1448
was erased once and came back after a few days

codes mean
EVAP Small Leak and such




there are a few Nissan TSB's on this issue but I can't find more details, any help?!

where I shoudl start?1


----------



## BlueBOB (Jan 29, 2003)

just and FYI, but that max is an A32, not an A33... just an FYI.

Honestly a wouldn't be able to tell you where the EVAP is, but if you search on Maxima.org in the 4th gen section, I'm SURE you'll find an answer...

check the sticky at the top of the A32 section here, there is a sticky with a good amount of information... inlcuding a link to How-To's on engine codes...

hope that helps...


----------



## Jeff (Oct 17, 2002)

Go buy a Hayne's manual...it will become your Maxima-Bible.


----------



## Maximeltman (Nov 16, 2003)

Yes MrEous is right about that! The Haynes helps me from time to time.


----------



## shelly_gany (Aug 24, 2005)

Amin said:


> Hi all,
> 
> My first post, hopefully I can get some usefull info. I have done some search but found nothing.
> in a friend's 98 Maxima the Check Engine has come on for a while.
> ...


Hai Amin,
This is shelly. I just got a car that is 1998 Nissan Altima, that has 89K. I fueld it and got SES. And these are the codes P0440 and P1448. I went to the shop and they said the petrol cap is not tight and reset it. But I don't think that's the problem b'coz again the SES came. I don't know what t do. Anyway I have to take it to Nissan dealer.


Then I saw ur post reg the same codes.
Will you pls mail me if you got any solution.

Thanks in advance,
Shelly.


----------



## dailygrind (Aug 31, 2005)

Amin said:


> Hi all,
> 
> My first post, hopefully I can get some usefull info. I have done some search but found nothing.
> in a friend's 98 Maxima the Check Engine has come on for a while.
> ...




start by checking the vent control valve it is bolted to the evap canister which is located in the left rear under the car once you have removed the valve use a 12v supply to one terminal and ground the other this should cause the valve to operate you will probably find the valve stuck open and i would recomend replacing the evap canister and vent control valve you will probably find that you can.'t even get the screws out of the caister to replace only the valve hope this helps


----------



## XtrailRookie (May 17, 2005)

Perfect assessment. Had to replace the EVAP canister on my 97 Maxima about a year ago.




PS - Currently active on the Xtrail board. You'll start seeing me here from now on as I also have a 97 Maxima. Great car!! :cheers:


----------



## BlueBOB (Jan 29, 2003)

welcome... we are quite the odd bunch


----------

